# Precut



## Riveritos

Hello,
I need to put the word "precut" on a cake label. 
I have the Czech expression "_Předem nakrájených_" but I'm not sure if this is the appropriate wording in this case. 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Nicker

Hello, "předem nakrájený" is correct. You can also use "předkrájený", but I'm not sure if it's a really literaly expression.


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you so much Nicker.


----------



## winpoj

Personally, I'd use just "krájený". It's simple and therefore appropriate for a label. The meaning is preserved.


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

Předem nakrájený, předtím nakrájený... You should give us the whole sentence in order to get a viable equivalent. I should also mention that Czech doesn't use passive so often like e. g. English, so maybe I'd replace this passive word with and active formulation like "předem nakrájíme a"... But I can't say before I see the whole sentence.


----------



## Riveritos

It's a cake. I have the name of the cake (i.e. Chocolate cake) and below I must write "precut". It means that the cake has already been cut into portions, you don't need a knife, you just serve it.
I was looking for a phrase to be written below the name of the cake.
It's a supplementary information, like "deep-frozen" or "pre cooked".


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

OK, so I'd say "nakrájený" in this case. If you need the whole sentence, that would be "Koláč (už) je nakrájený". You don't need to translate the pre- prefix, because it is already implied that it had been cut before it was sold.


----------



## Riveritos

Very helpful, thank you.


----------



## texpert

*Porcovaný *is the most common word, I think.


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

texpert said:


> *Porcovaný *is the most common word, I think.



For meat maybe... I have seen many things, but not yet any "porcovaný koláč". I don't really wanna argue, but doesn't it look strange to you?

I know, this is difficult to say, in every part of CZ such "speach customs" are a bit different.

BTW - I did a little google search. Not one single result for "porcovaný koláč", over 100 for "krájený koláč" (with the quotation marks, of course), including various bakeries. And before I forget - over 100 results for "nakrájený koláč".


----------



## texpert

Maybe you're right, it's that I always think of _dort_ first.


----------

